# Villa vs Full Villa w/lockout



## csalter2 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello All,

I would like to know what is the difference between Full Villa and Full Villa w/lockout. Aren't they the same?

When I want to exchange it gives me me four choices:

Full Villa
Full Villa w/lockout 
Master Suite
Guest Suite

I own a two bedroom at Ko Olina and it's a lockoff unit, so why is it that a full villa (which would be two bedrooms) have to be distinguished from a full villa w/ lockout?

Whenever I stay there I always click full villa and I get the full villa with the lockout. I am confused.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 10, 2009)

Many resorts have 2 kinds of 2 bd units, ones with and ones without lock-offs.  Some people perfer if the're staying in a 2 bd to have one which has a seperate entrance ( the lock-offs) and if you had young kids you might want the second bedroom not to have a seperate entrance.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 10, 2009)

*I understand*



Bill4728 said:


> Many resorts have 2 kinds of 2 bd units, ones with and ones without lock-offs.  Some people perfer if the're staying in a 2 bd to have one which has a seperate entrance ( the lock-offs) and if you had young kids you might want the second bedroom not to have a seperate entrance.



I guess I knew the difference, but since I bought a lockoff unit I thought that I did not have an option. I just thought I would always have a lockoff and that was the way it was. I guess I must be more careful in my selection since there is a difference.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 10, 2009)

If your are trying to trade into a resort and the resort has both Full Villa and Full Villa w/lockout (like Harbour lake), if you can ask for either or have an on-going search for both, you may not want to limit yourself to one.  We have toddlers.  Last year that second door was a bit of an issue the first day because it was new to them and they liked opening everything, but we put the top lock on it and after a few hours, they lost interest in trying to open it....


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2009)

Some resorts have dedicated two bedrooms and two bedroom lock out units. For us a dedicated two bedroom most of the time is fine but we usually end up being in a two full villa with lock off. Sometimes the sleeping configuration is different in the second bedroom for a full villa with lock off vs just a full villa. So take that in to consideration when booking.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 10, 2009)

As an example, Manor Club has two sections ... the original non-lockoff section (MMC) and the newer 3-building lockoff section across the street called 'Sequel - MSE).  While MSE suites are very slightly smaller than MMC, they actually have more sleeping room as the guest bdrm (studio) in MSE has a king bed and double sofabed while MMC 2nd bdrm has just a king bed and a window seat...I think Marriott rates MSE as sleeping 8 while MMC is rated for 6 people.  

Normally a studio and the 1 bdrm would each have a balcony, but MSE studios do not (although they have a stupid sliding door and a 6" ledge for some reason).  BeachPlace, Canyon Villas, Ocean Pointe and many other lockoffs have two balconies - one for the studio and another for the 1 bdrm side.  Some of the Hawaii TS have unusualy configuations, probably due to some of them being 'converted' hotels.

I own 2 MMC and 1 MSE, but much prefer the originaal 2 bdrm side of Manor Club. Have only stayed in MSE once since buying there - preferring to trade for points EOY and split to trade both parts (or rent in better economic times) with Interval ... always getting a 2 bdrm for a studio or 1 bdrm MSE.

Brian


----------



## m61376 (Jul 10, 2009)

Also- in Ko'Olina the dedicated 2BR's are in the newer building, closest to the ocean. If you book a dedicated 2BR you cannot lock it out later unless there is a lockout still available. If you think you may want to lock out for rental or deposit that year, then book the lockout so you have the option.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 10, 2009)

Some resorts have both, so if you may want to lock-off in the future, you need to reserve a lock-off unit. BUT if you know you'll use the whole unit, you may want to reserve the non lock-off unit (or the resort may give you a non lock-off unit)


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 10, 2009)

*Another note*



csalter2 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I would like to know what is the difference between Full Villa and Full Villa w/lockout. Aren't they the same?
> 
> ...



To confuse you further  , in Palm Desert each of the development's studios vary.  Our Desert Springs Villas I has a studio without a couch; has two beds.  In Desert Springs Villas II they have a couch and king bed.  So look at the floorplans carefully for each development


----------



## applegirl (Jul 10, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Sometimes the sleeping configuration is different in the second bedroom for a full villa with lock off vs just a full villa. So take that in to consideration when booking.



This is a very good point and something to really consider and ask before trading!  We have kids so the room configuration does matter and I don't like surprises with our units when travelling.

Cathyb is also right about the Desert Springs I and II being very different from each other!

Janna


----------



## VictorB (Jul 21, 2009)

applegirl said:


> This is a very good point and something to really consider and ask before trading! We have kids so the room configuration does matter and I don't like surprises with our units when travelling.
> Janna


 
The "Guest Suite" by the way is also referred to as an "efficiency" - really a glorified hotel room. We lockedoff our mountain view Ko 'olina 2BR, stayed in the Master Suite and traded Efficiency for Maui Ocean Club, *ocean view*. We were in the Molokai wing (converted hotel) and it had a small refrigerator, microwave, and full dishware (they even delivered a blender for our mandatory Pina Coladas. It was a bit tight but we still managed to cook all of our meals with the microwave and only ate out twice.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 21, 2009)

*I just left a dedicated 2br at Ko Olina.*

I looked at this very closely. The way the new 2BR dedicated units have been designed is so that they can be easily converted to lock-off units at a later date if need be. Marriott would simply need to add another exit door to convert. The layout even has the foyer in the studio side ready to go.

The dedicated units are indeed in the new building which has an excellent location, and the units are *very nice and new*. BUT, keep in mind that the new units do not have the extra sitting area / lanai that the older units have.


----------

